# How Do I Make A Computer Fan Plug Into Wall



## ganjasmokr (Jul 9, 2007)

I have 2 12v computer fans with connectors 4 th epower supply how and with what can i splice the cables to make work


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 9, 2007)

For a 12v fan you need a 12v transformer. Just strip the ends of the cable, twist them together, wrap it in insulation tape and bobs yer uncle.

Oh, best not plug it in till you have this done


----------



## ganjasmokr (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592


----------



## A.K. (Jul 10, 2007)

just connect the red and black wires to the red and black wires in an ac adapter


----------



## ballin3535 (Aug 2, 2007)

how small of a grow box?


----------

